

Ask HN: How to monetize from a TV Guide? - leoplct

I have built an online TV Guide, and I&#x27;m looking for some smart ideas to monetize it more from it.
It get some traffic by search engine, but all revenues based on traffic are not enough (only few bucks to pay the hosting). 
I have all the data on my database (Schedules, Cover images, IMDB references, Plot, Actors, metadata etc..)<p>I&#x27;m looking for some smart ideas.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.staseraintv.com&#x2F;
======
mtmail
Have you tried box sets (DVDs) of popular tv-series via Amazon affiliates
program?

